

What the hell is rockmelt? - thenextweb

What do you think it is? A Facebook browser? really???
======
ErrantX
Perhaps some reference might help for thos that havent seen this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=762313>

Personally I never worry about speculating on stuff with 0 intel. Time will
tell I am sure :D

